# Selling Prints as well



## acparsons (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello All,

    I've been selling prints at exhibitions for the past couple of years. The owner of the last gallery suggest that I decide how many prints I would sell of a certain photo. How many people sell limited edition prints? How many prints do you usually limit it to? Do you have a lab do a proof? 

                       Thanks, 

                           AC


----------



## GeraldEdward (Aug 9, 2019)

there was a creative live class on this.

The bigger it is, the fewer you make and the more you charge.

for example 
8x10 - unlimited - $200
16x20 - 20 - $2000
32x40 - 5 - $5000
60x100 - 1 - $25000

then you can have as many photographer editions as you want.

something like that anyways.

and you still have the option to merchandise.  mugs, etc.


----------

